# Eco earth for substrate?



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I was wondering if any one has tried using 'Eco-earth' (coconut fibre) as substrate for bearded dragons?

I bought some for my spiders tanks and easily have enough left over for the beardie viv.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure about beardies but I have used it for my BTS and one of my ackies. Skink seems to like it. I have decided to get rid of it with the ackies, Barney tends to run round my room resulting in mud all over my floor....back to soil/sand for him.

I have bred crickets accidentally in ecoearth too.....

: victory:


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

I personally havnt used it, but i have seen quite a lot of beardies kept on it... so it does happen. Cant tell u any pros n cons tho. sorry


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

i use it for my water dragons but only because it holds water very well and helps keep the hu8midity up. if your going down the substrate root (as alot of people will say use cage carpet of tiles) then you may aswell use sand.

i dont know about beardies but being form a arrid environment it may not be good to have a moist atmosphere, i know its harmful to uro's.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheers, think i'l probably leave it! better safe then sorry eh!


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I found it dry out incredicly fast for me. I stick with the sand and soil mixture.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

coconut husk is fine with beardies, i have one beardie with it at the minute..goes without saying you use it dried for beardies.

its a little light...easily swept to one side and gaps left....so an adult beardie may make the viv look pretty tatty on adaily basis..but its easily put back.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> coconut husk is fine with beardies, i have one beardie with it at the minute..goes without saying you use it dried for beardies.
> 
> its a little light...easily swept to one side and gaps left....so an adult beardie may make the viv look pretty tatty on adaily basis..but its easily put back.


Cheers, I may give it a go then.

nobody has come on and said "absolutely not, don't do it". So I'm hoping that means nobody has, or has heard of, a bad experience with it.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> its a little light...easily swept to one side and gaps left....so an adult beardie may make the viv look pretty tatty on adaily basis..but its easily put back.


I found this with Barney when his dried out, it becomes a bit like brown fluff and they dig it about so you can see the bottom of the viv....

: victory:


----------



## Ryegeckoman123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't you spray it? I do for my crocodile skinks they get all dirty but oh well.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah you can. I spray mine, but with a basking spot of 125F plus, it dries out pretty dam quick :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

And of course with beardies you dont want a humid enviroment.

it defo works better in tropical set ups but no harm in a dry set up.


----------

